# Brooks saddle color bleed?



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

I don't wear a lot of lycra, and my black Brooks saddles always leave stains on my light-colored shorts. Anyone know how to make a saddle colorfast? The honey ones don't do this, but they don't match my bike, either....


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

What are you using to treat the leather of the saddle with?  I have not had color bleed when using Proofide.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

There are many reasons why most cyclists wear black shorts. Just sayin ...


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I never had a problem with it bleeding, but if you might have slathered some oil on the saddle to soften it up that could cause some bleeding. 

Aside from that those of us that commute don't care if our cloths have stains or even patched holes over the sit bones. You gotta accept that commuting is a little dirty and just move on.

And if it bothers you that much I'd go with the tan saddles even if it doesn't match your bike.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

PomPilot said:


> What are you using to treat the leather of the saddle with?  I have not had color bleed when using Proofide.


Proofide on the top and bottom; nothing else. It's probably just caused by sweat.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

heathb said:


> Aside from that those of us that commute don't care if our cloths have stains or even patched holes over the sit bones. You gotta accept that commuting is a little dirty and just move on..


Thanks for letting me know how it is in the rough-and-tumble, gritty world of the bicycle commuter.


----------



## RedWhiteSteel (Apr 11, 2011)

I bought a honey-colored Brooks for this reason after trying out a black one. Wish I had a solution for you and for me - the black would have gone better with my bike too.


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

Funny- I got no color bleed with black but horrible color bleed with honey.

Suffice it to say that khaki (or cotton for that matter) and brooks do not mix. Which is especially funny when you see all these new "city bikes" outfitted with brooks saddles. 

It was right about the time I spent a day looking like I shat my pants that I decided that brooks saddles were more trouble than they're worth.


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

heathb said:


> Aside from that those of us that commute don't care if our cloths have stains or even patched holes over the sit bones. You gotta accept that commuting is a little dirty and just move on.


Uh, speak for yourself... I wanna look nice. I don't want to look like I pooped my pants. 

The whole point of a "city bike" is that you can just hop on the damned thing and ride. If I've got to change my clothes to use a bike because the saddle bleeds all over my shorts then that's a total fail. 

Brooks saddles are great. But they aren't without their problems.

A Regal or a Royal will do the same thing, have more room for adjustment, have roughly the same width as a a b17 narrow AND you can leave them out in the rain and ride them in any clothes you feel like wearing...


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Lotophage said:


> Uh, speak for yourself... I wanna look nice. I don't want to look like I pooped my pants.
> 
> The whole point of a "city bike" is that you can just hop on the damned thing and ride. If I've got to change my clothes to use a bike because the saddle bleeds all over my shorts then that's a total fail.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Lotophage -- a Regal may be the answer. Great post!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Be aware that a Regal may not fit if you like the B17N. I bought a Regal for my new light bike thinking it would be similar. Fail. I rode it once and bought a Team Pro. The Regal is a little more round, just FYI. 

Now, I have a nice black Regal with 20 miles that is just a ass hatchet. 

Ahhhhhh the joys of trying to switch up saddles.


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

tihsepa said:


> Be aware that a Regal may not fit if you like the B17N. I bought a Regal for my new light bike thinking it would be similar. Fail. I rode it once and bought a Team Pro. The Regal is a little more round, just FYI.
> 
> Now, I have a nice black Regal with 20 miles that is just a ass hatchet.
> 
> Ahhhhhh the joys of trying to switch up saddles.


Good point- definitely forgot to add the caveat "you ass may experience things differently than mine"


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Natural*

Has anyone tried the Brooks natural line to see if that has issues with colour bleed?


----------

